
New documentary about diversity in tech is coming soon by Codr Tv - dan_siepen
http://coderfactory.com/posts/women-in-tech-documentary#.VXv5Yt8VpAU.hackernews
======
Dewie3
> 2\. Women are less prone to overconfidence

> 3\. Women are more ambitious

Well okay.

